# Scary Soundtracks



## Smikes77 (Oct 17, 2017)

I`m writing a blog on the scariest soundtracks, and wondering what everyone's opinions are on which ones I should include. I'm trying to keep away from the common theme ones such as "Halloween", and "Exorcist".

So far, I have...
Silent Hill
Under The Skin
Threnody
Amityville II

Update: I've added these crackers...
Psycho
Creep
It (2017)
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
The Woman in Black
Insidious
The Conjuring


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 17, 2017)

A lot of good ones. I've always felt Kubrick's use of classical music in The Shining was extremely effective. One other score that also used a bunch of pre-existing music that worked well was Sinister.

And don't keep away from Halloween and Exorcist, those are wonderful!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 17, 2017)

Ahhh yes, glad you have The Conjuring on there. I love the ultra-creepy brass cue that plays during the opening credits.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

Agreed. Looses credibility if you do.

The Fog
The Thing
Suspiria
JAWS
Psycho
Alien



patrick76 said:


> And don't keep away from Halloween and Exorcist, those are wonderful!


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Agreed. Looses credibility if you do.
> 
> The Fog
> The Thing
> ...




Fair enough. I'm trying to keep to the scary tracks that work on their own without the on screen context. I`ve been listening on and off to loads today, but didn't think The Fog as something that is scary on its own. It didn't make me feel uncomfortable. I feel the same way about Tubular Bells.


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 17, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> A lot of good ones. I've always felt Kubrick's use of classical music in The Shining was extremely effective. One other score that also used a bunch of pre-existing music that worked well was Sinister.
> 
> And don't keep away from Halloween and Exorcist, those are wonderful!



Sinister - really liked that film!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 17, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> It didn't make me feel uncomfortable. I feel the same way about Tubular Bells.



Not to sidetrack, but I know what you mean. My dad had Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells album when I was a kid, and I loved it. When I saw The Exorcist later on, I didn't understand how it got placed into the movie.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

I always like to remember what John Powell said when asked if he listens to other film music.. Good god no (laughing loudly).


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I always like to remember what John Powell said when asked if he listens to other film music.. Good god no (laughing loudly).



I remember this too. I also think Hans said it too.


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 17, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Not to sidetrack, but I know what you mean. My dad had Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells album when I was a kid, and I loved it. When I saw The Exorcist later on, I didn't understand how it got placed into the movie.



This is my thinking.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 17, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Sinister - really liked that film!


It had a disturbing vibe that was definitely enhanced by the music. Pretty creative music. I thought it was all original score until I did a little research. Heard that the sequel was awful though...


----------



## Dan Drebing (Oct 18, 2017)

It's not an orchestral soundtrack, but I think the soundtrack to It Follows is pretty creepy. There are some creepy atmospheric cues (kind of like 80s Carpenter stuff) but also some cool aleatoric synth stuff.


----------



## Smikes77 (Nov 1, 2017)

Here it is...

https://www.studiomuso.co.uk/blog/top-ten-scariest-movie-soundtracks


----------

